# Pb pilote clé usb WiFi InexQ UR012i



## bidbidou (9 Février 2005)

Salut,

 je cherche le driver de UR012i (une clé USB/Wifi) pour mettre en réseau un pc avec mon mac...
sur www.inexq.com les liens de telechargement ne marchent pas... Qui connait un miroir qui marcherai ou peu etre un lien pour un dowload direct...?


----------



## Balooners (9 Février 2005)

Bonjour bienvenue sur les Forums 

Tu ne trouveras pas de drivers pour cette clé, en revenche il existe un moyen de la faire fonctionner avec un driver de chez Dlink. Mais je vais te laisser lire ceci


----------

